# Donkey broke it's hoof.. advice please



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

One of my mini Donkeys had an abcess on his left front hoof when I got him. The farrier was out to see all my Donkeys and said it was fine and growing out. The groove left by the abcess has since grown out to about one inch from the bottom of his hoof. This morning I turned them out in my front yard to eat grass and he stepped on a concrete lawn ornament and broke the front of his hoof up to where the abcess had been. He limped for a few minutes then started walking fine and even ran a little playing with the other Donkeys. Is there anythng I should do for him? It doesn't seem to bother him but looks bad. The farrier comes out next weekend. Should I call him now or wait? I used the hoof pick to clean out the dirt and packed his hoof with nu-stock and he never flinched or shied away while doing it. This is my first time dealing with a cracked or broken hoof so am unsure if it is hurting him or not. He is walking and acting fine. Advice would be greatly appreciated. I will try to post a pic in a few minutes


----------



## Witterbound (Sep 4, 2007)

He will be ok. Just wait until the farrier comes out


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks. I'm probably over reacting but these guys are like family and any time one of my animals gets injured I get overly paranoid


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Had almost the same thing happen to my gelding except he cut his coronet band. He had a crack across the hoof that broke off right about an inch from being grown out. I left it to finish growing out on it's own. Keep it clean and have your farrier have a look at it just to make sure nothing is exposed that could pose a problem.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

This one requires pictures or a better explanation. How big of a piece did he chip off?


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

The white stuff on there is the Nu-Stock I put on his hoof


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

looks fine to me that toe was just like clipping your nail, it was mostly dead hoof ,or should i say ready to be trimmed off anyways


----------

